# Enclosing garage door



## debraanne (Mar 31, 2011)

I am enclosing an existing garage door opening to make it a wall with a window in it. I know how to frame it out, and I know that the exterior side of the wall will be finished with "carsiding" (tongue and groove) to match some other wood on the garage. Do I put something (plywood? OSB?) on the exterior studs before installing the siding, or just apply the siding directly to the studs? I will be having foam insulation sprayed on the interior, so the foam will be sprayed directly on whatever the back of my exterior wall is, if that makes sense.
Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 31, 2011)

I would put sheeting on first, either way you want house wrap or tarpaper under the siding.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 31, 2011)

Personaly I would not use any form of wooden siding that close to the ground or slab, it will rot out soon.
The only way to do it and eliminate another problum you will have is frame the wall and make sure to use a pressure treated bottom plate with constrution adhesive under it. Install 7/16 OSB on the wall, a layer of Storm And Ice Shield at the bottom of the wall Then a layer of Tyvek . At the bottom of the wall use 1 X 6 vinyl lumber with a piece of Z moulding on top of that then the siding.
Walls built to fill in garage door opening almost alway leak under the walls, The splash back from the water hitting the old aprin takes out the bottom of the siding, by doing it my way that's all addressed.


----------



## debraanne (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Joe! That is exactly the information I was looking for. I appreciate your reply.


----------

